# Alignment Results



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

This is what My alignment result's look like ; i went from intrax springs/stock struts> to Agx/hyperco ES bumpstops; the ride is way better but real bumpy,it does not bottom out, but i still feel the bumps ; what to do? any suggestions


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

black_ser95 said:


> This is what My alignment result's look like ; i went from intrax springs/stock struts> to Agx/hyperco ES bumpstops; the ride is way better but real bumpy,it does not bottom out, but i still feel the bumps ; what to do? any suggestions


Where do you have the AGX set at?

I would suggest getting in on one of the Motivational rear mount deals..


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

2 & 4, the car was in an accident 3 years ago on the driver side, bent frame, i fixed it; they did not do a good job ; i wrecked the pass side last year, when raining, slid hit a curb, pushed teh wheel into the fender; that may also be a factor


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

black_ser95 said:


> 2 & 4, the car was in an accident 3 years ago on the driver side, bent frame, i fixed it; they did not do a good job ; i wrecked the pass side last year, when raining, slid hit a curb, pushed teh wheel into the fender; that may also be a factor


The "bumpiness" you're describing is probably coming from the high spring rate of the Hypercos. There isn't much you can do about that, except swap out the springs for something else (not reccomended).


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

As they said, the bumpiness is a factor of your stiff springs and high damping rates on your shocks. the car may not be incredibly comfortable on the street, but the springs and shocks you bought are meant to make it handle--not ride like a caddy. If you want a soft, smooth ride, you shouldn't have installed the hypercos. IIRC, their spring rate is around 300lb/in? I was running 350s on my Maxima a while back- which weighs 1000lb more than your SE-R-- and it was beating the crap out of me! (then I upped it to 450s..) 


anyway, ride quality in your case isn't really determined by the alignment settings.. it's ebcause you have some damn stiff springs.

and what size wheels/tires are you running? I'm guessing you're running a stiff sidewall performance tire on some larger-than-stock wheels as well, no?


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

wheels are stock b14 205/50/15 yokohama tires


----------

